# 1-look 2-algorithms OLL on 3x3



## Miro (Mar 5, 2017)

It is transition between 2-look an 1-look OLL. Maybe it is obvious, but it is not well known, I think.

Most used algorithms for doing first step in 2-look OLL orient edges, but corners too. (F R U R' U' F', F U R U' R' F', F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'). So predict second step in 2-look OLL is hard.

Instead these algorithms you can use those which orient ONLY edges:
- if you have line, you can use one algorithm from this link (R U R' U' M' U R U' r'): http://algdb.net/Set/OLL/OLL 57
- if you have L-shape, you can use one algorithm from this link (r U R' U' M U R U' R'): http://algdb.net/Set/OLL/OLL 28
- if you have dot, you can use one algorithm from this link (M U R U R' U' M2 U R U' r'): http://algdb.net/Set/OLL/OLL 20

So, after F2L stage:
- look for edges orientation (line, L-shape, dot)
- look for corners orientation too (sune, antisune, U, T, Pi, H, L)
- now you know both algorithms for 2-look OLL
- execute algorithm for edges orientation + AUF (adjust U face)
- execute algorithm for corners orientation.

I was inspired from this video:


----------



## Runnerboy1008 (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you so much! This will improve my times a lot!


----------



## The asum cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

Ok fine


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

The asum cuber said:


> Ok fine


That is a bump and the post has nothing relevant. You shouldn't just say Ok fine to reply to a thread anyway.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 9, 2020)

The asum cuber said:


> Ok fine


This thread is almost 4 years old.


----------



## The asum cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> This thread is almost 4 years old.


----------



## The asum cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> This thread is almost 4 years old.


What


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 9, 2020)

The asum cuber said:


> What!!!!!!!!


There are threads that are well over 10 years old, but that’s not the point. The point is that you shouldn’t bump old, useless threads.

Also, you should have gotten a PM (private message) from pjk. Maybe read through that and do what it says, including making a thread to introduce yourself.


----------



## The asum cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> There are threads that are well over 10 years old, but that’s not the point. The point is that you shouldn’t bump old, useless threads.
> 
> Also, you should have gotten a PM (private message) from pjk. Maybe read through that and do what it says, including making a thread to introduce yourself.


Yeah I got a message from pjk but I didn't read the full thing


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 9, 2020)

i know this is getting off topic and is breaking the rules... But @The asum cuber can you please read this https://speedsolving.com/pages/rules


----------

